# What is your dream 2 channel system?



## mjcmt

What is your dream 2 channel system?

Since I like small intimate listening spaces, minimal equipment, and love vinyl mine would be:

DartZeel CTH8550 integrated amp w/ phono
Evolution Accoustics MMmicro1 speakers
VPI Classic 3 turntable (cartridge to be determined)


----------



## Wardsweb

The one in my living room.


----------



## mjcmt

Funny you! Mine is 2 channel but hardly worth mentioning, and your "My System" is multi-channel.


----------



## Wardsweb

mjcmt said:


> Funny you! Mine is 2 channel but hardly worth mentioning, and your "My System" is multi-channel.


My avatar is my home theater. This is my main 2-channel system.










From the top:
Clearaudio Champion II table fitted with an SME 309 arm and Benz Micro Glider cart
Shanling CD-T1500 SACD
McIntosh C36 preamp
Music Fidelity M1DAC
PS Audio Quintessence power center

On the floor:
Shanling SP-80 mono blocks fitted with Electro Harmonix 6CA7EH output tubes
Tascam BR-20 reel to reel
DIY speakers you can read about here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/27525-custom-3-way-horn.html


----------



## Sonnie

Well there you go... that is my dream system. And Luther could afford to give it to me if he had any love for me at all.


----------



## Wardsweb

Sonnie said:


> Well there you go... that is my dream system. And Luther could afford to give it to me if he had any love for me at all.


I will be sure to add you to the list for my wife. Upon my death, she will be distributing all my gear among the list of friends.


----------



## Sonnie

Awesome... the only problem is I don't think I will outlive you. lol


----------



## Peter Loeser

B&W 802D with McIntosh amplification would be a good place to start. 

Oh and Luther, be sure to let your wife know I'm a couple years younger than Sonnie. I live closer too


----------



## mjcmt

Wardsweb said:


> My avatar is my home theater. This is my main 2-channel system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the top:
> Clearaudio Champion II table fitted with an SME 309 arm and Benz Micro Glider cart
> Shanling CD-T1500 SACD
> McIntosh C36 preamp
> Music Fidelity M1DAC
> PS Audio Quintessence power center
> 
> On the floor:
> Shanling SP-80 mono blocks fitted with Electro Harmonix 6CA7EH output tubes
> Tascam BR-20 reel to reel
> DIY speakers you can read about here:
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/27525-custom-3-way-horn.html


Very nice system. I can see why it's your dream system.


----------



## Wardsweb

mjcmt said:


> Very nice system. I can see why it's your dream system.


Thank you. I know there are more expensive systems out there but for me better is a relative term. Audio has a law of diminishing return. The better your systems gets, the more money it takes to get noticeable improvement. So, yes there are better systems out there but for 10x or 100x the money, it isn't worth it to me. Every person must decide for themselves how good is good enough. Remember the only person who has to like your system is you. That and serenity comes not from what you have but knowing what you can live without.

Now go listen to some music, because that is what it's all about.


----------



## mjcmt

I'm still curious what other folks dream system are. I've never had more than mid-fi, but I've heard a few audiophile systems that let me know I'm a long way off. I've thought about tube base system and had a tube amp for a period of time, but its not for me, so the one I chose in post #1 has all the elements that make it my dream system for me...emotional involvement, purity, simplicity, and good looks. I'm sure there are others with a dream system.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is an ultimate dream system that belongs to one of my friends. I'm talking over a million dollars in this room.


----------



## Wardsweb

The picture above shows Rockport Arrakis speakers and two pair of VTL Siegfried Reference Series 2 monoblock amplifiers.

The rest of the system is:
MSB Signature Data CD IV
MSB UMT Universal Transport Transport
Audio Quest Diamond Ethernet Cable Interconnect
MSB Diamond DAC IV 
Purist Audio Anniversary PC 
Echole Signature Power Cord 
Absolare Purifier power conditioner 
Echole Signature Power Cord 
Steve Dobbins The Beat 
Reed 2A Tonearm pic
Shunyata Anaconda Alpha PC 
Minus K BM-8 Vibration Isolation Platform 
Allnic Puritas MC cartridge 
Lyra Olympos SL Cartridge
Allnic H 3000 phono stage 
Echole Omnia XLR IC 
Echole Signature Power Cord 
Adona Zero GXT Turntable Rack 
Absolare Passion Signature Balanced 
Echole Signature XLR IC 
Echole Omnia Power Cord 
Appogg Systems Breve Reference Isolation (4) 
VTL Seigfried Series 2 mono block amps - Pair #1 
Echole Signature Power Cords (2) 
Pyon Audio Heavy Duty Spira Ultra Tuning Feet 
VTL Siegfried Series 2 mono block amps - Pair #2 
Weizhi Gold Glory Footers 
Silent Source Signature Power Cords (2) Interconnect
Echole Signature XLR IC 
Echole Signature Speaker Cables 
Absolare Purifier speaker bullets 
Rockport Technologies Arrakis 2 External crossover Speaker 
Echole Signature PC with inline Purifier 
Echole Signature XLR IC 
Echole Signature XLR IC 
Rockport Arrakis 2 pic
REL Acoustics Studio III sub bass system (2) 
Blinn Double wide component rack 
Blinn Amp Stands 
Stillpoints Ultra SS footers 
Stillpoints Ultra 5 footers 
Loricraft PRC 4 Deluxe RCM 
Custom LP Record Cabniets Stand


----------



## rongon

It starts with the speakers. I have a friend who constructed a pair of line arrays from twelve Jordan JX92 full-range drivers per side ($200 _each driver_), with several Raal ribbon tweeters added per side (over $400 _each_) for the very high freq's. Low freq's are played by a pair of Jordan 8" woofers per channel (over $200 per driver). The whole setup is bi-amped, with custom-made line level crossovers using Intact Audio inductors and transformers (no capacitors, I understand). 

The amps are custom-built tube jobs. The bass amps use push-pull 300B's (DC-coupled, three-stage), for about 15W per channel, class A. The mid-high frequency amps are single-ended, using RCA 50 tubes (two-stage, DC-coupled), about 4W per channel, class A. 

The source is mostly vinyl, using a very rare Mitchell Cotter direct-drive turntable with a Schroeder tonearm. The RIAA preamp is another custom design. The RIAA eq is attained using Intact Audio inductors and transformers, again with no capacitors used. 

I'm not a super-wealthy audiophile who's owned everything that ever got a Class A rating in The Absolute Sound, but this is the best audio playback system I have ever heard, including the time I was at Mark Levinson's place in Manhattan to record a demo. If I had that system, I wouldn't leave my living room for a _week_! 

Anyway, that would be my dream system. I can't afford anything even close to that, so it will remain a dream. 

--


----------



## MrAcoustat

Well the only system that i would own WITHOUT electrostatic speakers would be this one, i have heard it many times and it is the only system that gives me goosebumps like my Acoustats, first my system then my dream system. MrAcoustat


----------



## JoeESP9

A dream speaker system that would actually fit in my current dedicated room would be a pair of Krell driven Apogee Studio Grands. For a larger room it would be either Infinity IRS-Vs, Apogee Grands or, for truly cost no object speakers, Genesis 1s. The Apogees and Infinities are only available used which makes them "relatively" affordable.


----------



## callas01

Dynaudio Confidence C4 Sig, Octave Phono Module, Octave RE 290, diy NAS, Naim DAC, Naim NDS & XP5 XS, Naim CDX2, Linn Sondek LP12 Lingo w/ Linn Klyde 

That would be my dream system. However its way outta my budget. 

However my setup is a hybrid HT/2-ch setup because it all happens in the same room. My Naim has a ht-bypass so it keeps 2-ch seperate from HT. The TT is way down the line, I used to have a Pro-ject but my son kept damaging my cartridges, so I sold it for now and will get one when he is older and wont be so touchy. 

So Im trying to build the following over time. 

Dynaudio Focus 160, Naim Nait XS-2, Naim Stageline MM, Oppo 103, Eastern Electric Minimax DAC Plus, Mac Mini w/ diy NAS, Linn Sondek LP12 Basik w/ Adikt cartridge


----------



## sdurani

mjcmt said:


> What is your dream 2 channel system?


3 speakers (i.e., my dream is that people stop conflating "channels" with "speakers").


----------



## B- one

Wardsweb said:


> Here is an ultimate dream system that belongs to one of my friends. I'm talking over a million dollars in this room.


That's pretty impressive.


----------



## kevin360

For me, it would be a tough choice between an MBL system (their electronics are astoundingly good) with the Radialstrahler X-tremes or this. 









VAC's new Statement monoblocks feature constant autobiasing to keep the output tubes in their 'happy ' zone at all times - no small feat, that. To my ears, the big Scaena speaker system sounds _phenomenal_!

Hey, if you're going to dream, dream big.


----------



## MrAcoustat

*Leonardo speakers & Grandinote electronics.*


----------



## kevin360

Mmmmm, gotta love what those Italians produce!:hail:
Those ribbon speakers are very interesting - supposedly, can be driven by a flea watt amp (which isn't what's pictured:laugh. I've never heard them, but I like what I've read. I bet that system sounds fabulous.


----------



## MrAcoustat

*For the dollar difference this made in the USA gear is not bad either, panels - panels - panels.:clap::clap::clap:*


----------



## Nadias1977

Hi this product in Italy is little familiar in Hi End.


----------



## Nadias1977

Hi !

in Italy there is one big hi end place to look the hi end system

the best 

Tidal Contriva - VAC - MSB DAC 

At Gran Gala Alta Fedelta' 2013

http://i39.tinypic.com/11smcn6.jpg

:yikes:

Great Sound and musicality


----------



## Nadias1977

Or this

system Burmester

http://i44.tinypic.com/2r7vitz.jpg

:hissyfit:

That I know !


----------



## MrAcoustat

http://www.highendpalace.com/

http://cybwiz.blogspot.ca/

*If you like high end gear those are the places to go.*


----------



## Nadias1977

Thanks , but is impossible. 

The ampli Chord are importated in Italy , great amplifier .

I had CPM 2650 Integra Legs with Focal Utopia Diablo , sound sweet and delicate but few bass .. too little impact
sold everything :crying:


----------



## kevin360

Thanks for the links - awesome stuff. A pair of MBL 101 Mk IIIs powered by those equally amazing 9011 amps is definitely a dream system for me. The linked video gives me that fizzy feeling James May gets from certain cars (if only the audio were perfect, which it isn't via my computer). I'll never forget my surprise when I knelt next to a 9011 that had been pounding the snot out of a pair of 101Es all day long and there was only one small area that was even warm. It was counterintuitive to look at all of that heat sinking on an amp that was being driven hard for hours on end, but all of it was just above room temperature - remarkable gear!


----------



## MrAcoustat

callas01 said:


> Dynaudio Confidence C4 Sig, Octave Phono Module, Octave RE 290, diy NAS, Naim DAC, Naim NDS & XP5 XS, Naim CDX2, Linn Sondek LP12 Lingo w/ Linn Klyde
> 
> That would be my dream system. However its way outta my budget.
> 
> However my setup is a hybrid HT/2-ch setup because it all happens in the same room. My Naim has a ht-bypass so it keeps 2-ch seperate from HT. The TT is way down the line, I used to have a Pro-ject but my son kept damaging my cartridges, so I sold it for now and will get one when he is older and wont be so touchy.
> 
> So Im trying to build the following over time.
> 
> Dynaudio Focus 160, Naim Nait XS-2, Naim Stageline MM, Oppo 103, Eastern Electric Minimax DAC Plus, Mac Mini w/ diy NAS, Linn Sondek LP12 Basik w/ Adikt cartridge


I love Dynaudio speakers BUT for me this one is the KING of all Dynaudio's.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Nadias1977

This is Consequence Ultimate Edition in Italy costs 54800 euro , I listened in Ravenna (Italy)
with Chord amplifier , great sound but a similar result had
with Dynaudio Sapphire for less money...
Consequence is best than Sapphire but not much
For Me


----------



## MrAcoustat

Nadias1977 said:


> This is Consequence Ultimate Edition in Italy costs 54800 euro , I listened in Ravenna (Italy)
> with Chord amplifier , great sound but a similar result had
> with Dynaudio Sapphire for less money...
> Consequence is best than Sapphire but not much
> For Me


*I listenend to the Consequence with these Primare mono blocks for me that is a die hard panel guy it was one of few boxed speaker i could live with.*


----------



## Nadias1977

Wow !

are not imported in Italy !


----------



## MrAcoustat

Nadias1977 said:


> Wow !
> 
> are not imported in Italy ![/QUOTE
> 
> *The Primare 928 system is over 20 years old and was the work of Bo Christensen of Bow Technologies.*


----------



## jmschnur

Martin logan latest CLX are quite good along with their newest subs.


----------



## svtcontour

My dream system is actually very modest

-large speakers I plan to build based on some Celstion 12", Selenium compression drivers and horn and a couple 15" subwoofer to cover anything 40Hz and down. 
-2x Soundcraftsmen PM860 amps. I have one and love it. Will get another mint one soon. 
-Soundcraftsmen DX4000 preamp (have this one currently) 
-MiniDSP for the subs - have one of these already.
-Musical Fidelity V-Link for USB to Coax output. Have this.
-Adcom GDA 700 vintage DAC. Its on the way  

So that's not a problem. What I need is a larger house!!! One with a dedicated listening room which is say 15'x20' with a 9 or 10' ceiling. Can I make that part of my dream system?


----------



## MrAcoustat

svtcontour said:


> My dream system is actually very modest
> 
> -large speakers I plan to build based on some Celstion 12", Selenium compression drivers and horn and a couple 15" subwoofer to cover anything 40Hz and down.
> -2x Soundcraftsmen PM860 amps. I have one and love it. Will get another mint one soon.
> -Soundcraftsmen DX4000 preamp (have this one currently)
> -MiniDSP for the subs - have one of these already.
> -Musical Fidelity V-Link for USB to Coax output. Have this.
> -Adcom GDA 700 vintage DAC. Its on the way
> 
> So that's not a problem. What I need is a larger house!!! One with a dedicated listening room which is say 15'x20' with a 9 or 10' ceiling. Can I make that part of my dream system?[/QUOTE
> 
> *Of course you can, the room is more than 50% of the system, BUT whe all have to live with the room whe have.*:wave:


----------



## MrAcoustat

Nadias1977 said:


> Thanks , but is impossible.
> 
> The ampli Chord are importated in Italy , great amplifier .
> 
> I had CPM 2650 Integra Legs with Focal Utopia Diablo , sound sweet and delicate but few bass .. too little impact
> sold everything :crying:



*My amp is the Chord CPM-2600 the CPM-2650 older model same wattage and with my Acoustat 1+1s the smallest of the double stacked Acoustat's bass output is 30hz more than enough in a 13x20x8 feet condo living room i don't think that the problem was with the amplifier but more with the Focal speakers.
*


----------



## Andre

I still dream about the system I put together at a store in Barrie Ontario in the early 80s.

The speakers with Elipson, amp was made by Sima, the preamp was Arcam I think. The turntable i remember was linear tracking but I don't remember the brand, the speaker cables were supposedly "crystal filament" and came is 6' long boxes. There was a sub but I don't remember it either but for some reason I think it was Axiom, but it was unpowered. Good memories.


----------



## Nadias1977

Thank you for your opinion.
The Focal Diablo as all model of Focal has a low range just withdrawn.
With the amplifiers as Denon PMA 2000AE/2010AE/2020AE , Plinius 9200/Anniversary this problem (low range) there was no. 
But I prefer Chord , i dont' like Denon and Plinius..


----------



## prerich

Wardsweb said:


> The one in my living room.


I'll say!!! With those Jubilee's you've got in your avatar------you need nothing else!!!!! :T

Whoa!!!!! I just noticed - the Jubs are just your multi-channel system.....that 2 channel system you have is a monster!!!! :yay2:


----------



## prerich

Wardsweb said:


> Thank you. I know there are more expensive systems out there but for me better is a relative term. Audio has a law of diminishing return. The better your systems gets, the more money it takes to get noticeable improvement. So, yes there are better systems out there but for 10x or 100x the money, it isn't worth it to me. Every person must decide for themselves how good is good enough. Remember the only person who has to like your system is you. That and serenity comes not from what you have but knowing what you can live without.
> 
> Now go listen to some music, because that is what it's all about.


Excellent post!!!! I currently have all that I want. It's not much to many people but as I was listening to music last night- I was quickly convinced that I don't need to get anything else. (However my multi-channel system doubles as my 2 channel system). I'd more than likely have more fun and gratification out of going the DIY route than just accumulating audio gear. Especially if I can fix it myself - (that's why I went the HTPC route - never have to worry about buying another prepro or receiver again). :whistling:


----------



## jcmusic

This would be my dream system and is currently in my music room where it belongs!!!


----------



## fmw

I had a pair of Klipschorns myself many years ago. That brought back memories.


----------



## prerich

jcmusic said:


> This would be my dream system and is currently in my music room where it belongs!!!


JC is that you (from whatsbestforum)????!!!! That's great!!! You've put up bass traps and acoustic treatments - that should tame your bass indeed!


----------



## DjGeloPR

the most expensive at ebay


----------



## tane0019

My DREAM system (this is after hearing my DIY NC400 mono on a ARC LS26+RaidhoC1):-
Speaker : Raidho D-3 
Pre/Power : ARC Ref 5SE / VERITAS Mono (Class D - Ncore NC1200)


----------



## soundbear

My dream System Tannoy Definition


----------



## mvision7m

Wardsweb said:


> Here is an ultimate dream system that belongs to one of my friends. I'm talking over a million dollars in this room.


Simply on the audio gear that's pictured in that room, that'd be a top contender for my dream system. If I had a room like that to put it in which I don't (yet). 

Since we're just talking about a dream system, not a dream life that'll encompass everything else, house, cars, BIG tv's etc. I'm going to have to dream a little smaller. 

My source would be a top flight CD player (Burmester?), unfortunately while I own an OPPO BDP-95, I'm not familiar with higher end (read: better performing, not just higher priced) CD players. My speakers would be either Wilson Sophia V3s, Sasha I or IIs or Alexia's. Or possibly Nola Grands (for something completely different), powered by MBL amps. I don't know the first thing about cables so I can't dream too much outside of standard ones and the same goes for racks/stands. 

Not having any owner's experience with any of that gear I don't know if they all would match well to bring out the best in each other but, I'm only dreaming anyway right? So it doesn't really matter. 

Happy 2014 everyone. Here's to achieving dreams however big or small they may be, in audio or otherwise. Cheers!


----------



## JoeESP9

The Oppo is no slouch. I know of one person who traded an Ayre CX-7 @ ~$3K in on an Oppo BDP-105. He says the Oppo sounds better and is more reliable.

i have a suspicion, if you acquired your dream system you'd find some suitable (commensurately high priced) cable to match the rest of those high "zoot" components.


----------



## rab-byte

Dream 2ch...? 

1) room custom built for listening

2) audio rack set up for quick change of equipment

3) job evaluating high end audio equipment for a consumer publication like Sound and Vision. 

4) new cool stuff every month


----------



## Andre

Dream from many years ago


----------



## svi

I've to say that my dream has been acomplished. Probably some of you consider it as heretic but it sounds almost perfect. I point out that it was designed for near field only and considering every piece of it for months and comparing with alternatives, but the result hasn't been surpassed by no other setup I've listened to. 

Is a PC using Foobar and ASIO drivers. Connected to a Cakewalk UA25-EX soundcard by USB. From the soundcard to the Behringer DEQ2496 through spdif. Yes, the first Behringer piece. It acts as graphic, parametric equalizer and feedback destroyer. Adjusted using REW. From the DEQ2496 by AES/SBU to a DCX2496 and through balanced jacks to a Corda Arietta headphones amplifier. DCX is the second Behringer piece, and not the last one. But an overwhelming piece. It serves as Crossover and limiter. From it to a SPL Volume 8 Control. A multichannel volume controller. And from it to a pair of Behringer's B2030 monitors and a M-Audio SBX10 subwoofer. 

I started looking for my near field audio setup 5 years ago and some musicians and sound engineers friends helped me apart of help from different forums.

Probably the only thing I'll change in the future could be the monitors looking for a 8" models and a 12" sub. But for the time beeing it's perfect. And the money saved is being invested in music, more music and some travels


----------



## alatham

A local Atlanta investment banker sold me some his room treatments. While there I took a picture of his setup. I think this could do in a pinch.


----------



## ALMFamily

For me, someday I will have a set of the Soundfield Audio VSFT1 Towers - I have heard them a few times at different shows and they just keep on getting better and better!


----------



## NBPk402

Andre said:


> Dream from many years ago


 I remember listening to a pair of those Infinity speakers in the late 1970s in Colorado Springs... Man they were great sounding!



alatham said:


> A local Atlanta investment banker sold me some his room treatments. While there I took a picture of his setup. I think this could do in a pinch.


 Very nice setup!


----------



## ALMFamily

alatham said:


> A local Atlanta investment banker sold me some his room treatments. While there I took a picture of his setup. I think this could do in a pinch.


They look like Focal Utopias - is that right?


----------



## alatham

ALMFamily said:


> They look like Focal Utopias - is that right?


You got it. Yes they are.


----------



## callas01

my dream 2-ch system is one that i could actually have in the not so distant future. 

Dynaudio Focus 260s
Naim Nait XS Integrated Amp
Naim Stageline phono pre-amp
VPI Traveler with Grado Reference Sonata or Dynavector 10x5 cart
Eastern Electric Minimax Plus dac
N.A.S. connected to a MacMini or laptop 
Oppo 103 as a cd transport.


----------



## prerich

callas01 said:


> my dream 2-ch system is one that i could actually have in the not so distant future. Dynaudio Focus 260s Naim Nait XS Integrated Amp Naim Stageline phono pre-amp VPI Traveler with Grado Reference Sonata or Dynavector 10x5 cart Eastern Electric Minimax Plus dac N.A.S. connected to a MacMini or laptop Oppo 103 as a cd transport.


how ya doing Callas01!!!! So you want to move up the dynaudio chain 

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## callas01

prerich said:


> how ya doing Callas01!!!! So you want to move up the dynaudio chain
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I had the 260s in my house last year and for the levels I play music and movies they'd be a better fit for me.


----------



## ALMFamily

alatham said:


> You got it. Yes they are.


Woohoo! Score one for the Joester! :bigsmile:


----------



## prerich

callas01 said:


> I had the 260s in my house last year and for the levels I play music and movies they'd be a better fit for me.


well since I kinda know you (your audio habits ) I expect to see some 260's in your gallery before the year is out (unless the stress of kids is setting in  )!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## jeff_h

This would be one part of my dream system. Not sure about the rest.


----------



## rab-byte

Yes AR tubes!


----------



## HTCare

Sky is the Limit.... but source from Cyrus, Amps from Quad, Speakers from PMC.


----------



## Blacklightning

Right now it's any system I get to listen too.


----------



## SteveMA

Sonnie said:


> Well there you go... that is my dream system. And Luther could afford to give it to me if he had any love for me at all.


You took the words right out of my mouth. I could live with that system nicely.
SteveMA


----------



## Bowers

If cash was no problem. This is it...


----------



## wes

These are my dream speakers


----------



## callas01

prerich said:


> well since I kinda know you (your audio habits ) I expect to see some 260's in your gallery before the year is out (unless the stress of kids is setting in  )!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


David 

You asked... Here you go.

Dynaudio Focus 260s, NaimUniti 2, Pro-ject 2xperience, Naim Stageline. Pure 2-ch heaven! 



Of course there is some HT setup in there also a Marantz 7007, Dynaudio Focus 210C center and Dm2/6 surrounds, Hsu VTF2 MK4 Sub, Oppo BD-103


----------



## Lumen

rab-byte said:


> Dream 2ch...?
> 
> 1) room custom built for listening
> 
> 2) audio rack set up for quick change of equipment
> 
> 3) job evaluating high end audio equipment for a consumer publication like Sound and Vision.
> 
> 4) new cool stuff every month


I like the way you think! :TT


----------



## Lumen

wes said:


> These are my dream speakers


I'm assuming the "Boulder" sign refers to the amps.
The speaker cabinets remind me of Sonus Faber.
What kind are they really?


----------



## macddmac

Focal Stella EM, AR Reference 40, AR PH-8, Pair of Boulder 3050's, VPI Prime with Lyra Delos, Oppo 105,
Panamax, blue Jeans cables.
Couple of Ames chairs and one of those 6 bottle, by the ounce, wine dispensers
Cheers, Mac


----------



## Dwight Angus

Relatively new to this forum but becoming addicted to 2 channel audio very quickly. As I become more familiar my choices my change but currently this is it:

Magnepan 20.7's
Bryston 28BSST2's mono blocks
Bryston BP26 preamp

I would also include my currently owned OPPO 105d.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## macddmac

Lumen said:


> I'm assuming the "Boulder" sign refers to the amps.
> The speaker cabinets remind me of Sonus Faber.
> What kind are they really?


Sonus Faber Aida..I think.


----------



## Lumen

Good call !
Googled and found these...


----------



## nova

I've never really thought about a dream 2 ch system. I suppose I'd like something clean and simple like;
Lyngdorf TDAI-2170
Lyngdorf CD-2
Music Hall Ikura LP player & Ortofon 2M Blue phono cartridge
Status Acoustic Decimos
RBH Sound SX-1212P/R


----------



## Savjac

Dwight Angus said:


> Relatively new to this forum but becoming addicted to 2 channel audio very quickly. As I become more familiar my choices my change but currently this is it:
> 
> Magnepan 20.7's
> Bryston 28BSST2's mono blocks
> Bryston BP26 preamp
> 
> I would also include my currently owned OPPO 105d.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I have heard this combination at an audio store in Chicago and I can say, they are magic together and with a 20 year warrantee on the Bryston, you will be happy for a long long time.


----------



## Savjac

Nuff Said.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Savjac said:


> I have heard this combination at an audio store in Chicago and I can say, they are magic together and with a 20 year warrantee on the Bryston, you will be happy for a long long time.


I have not yet heard the 20.7's but have read several complimentary reviews. Magnepan would definitely agree with you Jack regarding the magic between Maggies & Bryston. Magnepan used to demo their speakers with Bryston. However when Bryston started selling their own speakers the marriage was over.


----------



## kevin360

While not 20.7s, I loved the pairing of my Pass X350 and 3.6s, then 3.7s. Eventually, I introduced an electronic crossover (Bryston 10B Sub), and after observing that the bias meter on the front of that monster Pass amp no longer danced, the thought of tubes began to assault me. The only way to exorcise that demon was to purchase a valve amp, so I did. A VAC Phi 300.1 displaced my Pass X350, and the delicate sweetness of those glorious ribbon tweeters revealed an even more enchanting character. Six months later, I put the Pass back on the amp perch for a second comparison (oh, my aching back), then begrudgingly decided to sell the X350 - a beast with gloves of finest satin.

Alas, life is an unpredictable series of changes, and the 3.7s now reside in the house, while my treasured VAC rests in its shipping carton in the back of the man cave - having a difficult time bringing myself to sell it, but I need to do just that. The funny thing is that I'm no longer obsessed with assembling a dream system, but simply, _and thoroughly_, enjoying one comprised of decidedly more pedestrian components.


----------



## polkfan

A pair of Polk SDA SRS driven by anything 150 WPC+ without distrotion.


----------



## emearg

I am not greedy preson and have small house / apartment would be happy with my Mac pro and bits I have with few extra bits of icing on the top !!! 50k should cover it 

SCM50ASL Pro (Still big for Uk and even bigger in my home) active so no amps need !!

Bricasti M1USB Stereo DAC DA Converter (silly money but the nuts) would happy compromise weiss Dac or even cranesong hedd or apogee Symphony to save 10k $ !!!!

Studer A730 Cd player I've always dream of owning one !!! (ok old and things have moved on but built like tanks)

GIK 4A Alpha Panel Diffusor / Absorber lots more to treat just about every inc of wall

PS And if really good santa can I have studer or Revox real to real just because they look so cool !!!


----------



## Talley

emearg said:


> GIK 4A Alpha Panel Diffusor / Absorber lots more to treat just about every inc of wall


No need to treat every inch. Just every other inch. Stay to a max of 50% treatment and you'll be fine. Our ears need it. Too much and it's eh.


----------



## prerich

callas01 said:


> David
> 
> You asked... Here you go.
> 
> Dynaudio Focus 260s, NaimUniti 2, Pro-ject 2xperience, Naim Stageline. Pure 2-ch heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is some HT setup in there also a Marantz 7007, Dynaudio Focus 210C center and Dm2/6 surrounds, Hsu VTF2 MK4 Sub, Oppo BD-103


Knew it was coming!!!!lddude::clap::nerd::sn:


----------



## prerich

polkfan said:


> A pair of Polk SDA SRS driven by anything 150 WPC+ without distrotion.


Ive owned your Dream System before - not bad at all!!!!!


----------



## emearg

polkfan said:


> A pair of Polk SDA SRS driven by anything 150 WPC+ without distrotion.



Gone need bigger house !!


----------



## mjcmt

The amp and speakers are an easy one for me. 

*darTZeel CTH8550* integrated amp
http://www.dartzeel.com/?page_id=991&lang=en

*Evolution Acoustics MicroOne* speakers
http://www.evolutionacoustics.com/loudspeakers/micro-series/microone/

Not 100% sure on the source yet.


----------



## jamesalexwins

Music should strike fire from the heart of man, and bring tears form the eyes of woman

Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## jcmusic23

This one is my dream 2 channel system, and I am currently enjoying it....


----------

